# Changes to the Moderation of SAS



## Drew

I waited to make this announcement because I would have preferred to have the new rules in place, but I am not finished writing them. Please understand that these changes are *not* in effect yet, but will be soon.

I want to make it clear that I accept responsibility for complaints regarding past moderation. I set the rules. The moderators followed them. All complaints regarding past moderation should be addressed to me.

These new rules are going to make moderation less confusing, arbitrary and frustrating for long time members and less work for moderators, while still keeping Social Anxiety Support a welcoming and supportive community for the diverse membership that we have, which is what ultimately the goal is.

The changes that will be coming in the near future (they are *not* in effect yet):

 Infraction system will be disabled. The system does have advantages for keeping track of users and what rules they have have broken, but the negatives outweigh the positives. It's too impersonal for a website that's goal is to be personal, warm and supportive.
 Debate and interest forums will fall under a looser set of guidelines than the support forums (this means you should not enter these forums if you can't handle confrontation)
 Some other changes will be made to the rules that could be considered arbitrary and confusing
 Temporary bans will no longer be given out for X offenses in X period of time and will instead be issued in cases where long time members are continuing to break the forum rules when asked not to (more on this later)
 Permanent bans for members that have been on site over a month will be voted on by all moderators and admins (spam, porn and duplicate account permanent bans are the exception and will be handed out immediately)
 Name changes will be allowed within reason

Another announcement will be made when these new guidelines go into effect and it will all be clearly explained in the new guidelines for the site.

For the time being, moderation will continue as it has.

I appreciate your patience and thank you for all your feedback.

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## amoeba

Wait... wait, what? Do my eyes deceive me?

If this actually works like you're saying here, I give you two thumbs up. This is a huge improvement and has been sorely needed for a long time. Thank you for actually listening to people here and doing something to better the situation. Also, big thumbs up to allowing name changes again. I just hope people don't abuse it and get it taken away.

I would also suggest giving a fresh start to people that have been perm-banned before this system was put into place. That's up to you, though. :stu

Anyway, this is great to see. Seriously.


----------



## Cleary

Yesssss











> Name changes will be allowed within reason


and this is awesome too.



> I would also suggest giving a fresh start to people that have been perm-banned before this system was put into place. That's up to you, though.


I second this.


----------



## Neptunus

amoeba said:


> I would also suggest giving a fresh start to people that have been perm-banned before this system was put into place. That's up to you, though. :stu


I third this!

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

Thanks for listening Drew.


----------



## tutliputli

Sounds good to me, especially the bit about all mods voting on perma-bans. Thank you


----------



## nothing to fear




----------



## shyvr6

I have some questions, but I guess I'll wait and see if they're answered in the new rules. I like the way it's heading though.


----------



## Perfectionist

Wh...wh.....wha....

OH MAN.

OH MAN OH MAN.

OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN.

This is so huge. I think these changes will go a long way to fostering a community on this site and also cut the mods a break. This is so huuuuuge. I feel the need to tell someone about this but no one knows I post here.

I'm surprised about the name change one, I didn't realize the lack of option there upset some members. But hey, I'm not kicking a gift horse in the mouth!

I'm so glad multiple mods will review permabans. I think this will be a really positive change for the forum.


----------



## Belshazzar




----------



## Resonance

I never thought I would see anything like this. Thank you Drew!


----------



## Sunshine009

I'm. not. saying. a. word.


----------



## introvert33

nice, it will be interesting to see the new system


----------



## bk

A lot of very sensible rule changes. I look forward to seeing them implemented.


----------



## Keith

Wow this is great news i think these changes sound really good thanks Drew


----------



## AussiePea

These are great, gooo mods!!!


----------



## strawberryjulius

Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Thanks Drew! :boogie


----------



## shale

Dang, now my business of illegally changing usernames for $50/head is going to dry up.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Woohoo, letsegooooooo *mario voice*


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I am changing my name to something more 'Viking'!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Errr, umm, err, within reason of course mods!


----------



## strawberryjulius

^ To go with your avatar?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

strawberryjulius said:


> ^ To go with your avatar?


Me think so, yes. Since I almost always have a Viking theme going on. On the other hand, I don't want to appear too antisocial and aggressive so perhaps I should just stick with plain old Jaiyyson. Hrmph.


----------



## Futures

Sounds like step in the right direction.


----------



## Cheeky

Awesome!
I never had issues with the old guidelines but ima b all over that name change. 
Hmmmmm....


----------



## Typical Guy

Now I can change my name to SASsy Boi! 

Maybe that's not masculine enough...think I'll go with SASsy Lad instead. That'll get the ladies interested!


----------



## Perfectionist

Within Reason people....within reason!


----------



## OregonMommy

:clapLook forward to these changes. Thanks so much, Drew. 

The perma & temp ban changes will cause more fairness & create a warmer environment.
The name changes though, won't that cause confusion. If some one changes their name _and _avatar, how do we know who they are?
Thanks for listening to the people.


----------



## Duke of Prunes

A rule I've seen on another forum that might make the name changes less confusing is forcing users to have their old name in their signature or status for a month or so after the change. Just thought I'd throw that out there


----------



## mind_games

:yay Impressive! :yay Thank you Drew!


----------



## BeNice

Can you time travel back 6 years ago and implement the changes there?


----------



## Indigo Flow

Cleary said:


> Yesssss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is awesome too.
> 
> *I second this.*


I third this


----------



## silentcliche

I'm still a mere newbie but these changes look sound as a pound. Kudos all around.


----------



## Toad Licker

It's about time you finally did something Drew but sadly the damage is done this site has been screwed over too badly to be repaired by the same people who screwed it over in the first place, too little too late imo.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Perfectionist said:


> Within Reason people....within reason!


Oh I have my reasons don't you worry.


----------



## mind_games

amoeba said:


> ..
> I would also suggest giving a fresh start to people that have been perm-banned before this system was put into place. ..


:yes


----------



## RyanJ

I think these changes are exactly what is needed for SAS to improve and move forward as a community. I have never publicly complained about the state of affairs here prior to these changes, but I think these new rules go to the heart of what ails this place and will certainly make posting here a much more enjoyable activity. Well done.


----------



## Sunshine009

Infraction system disabling is interesting although I don't know what that means


----------



## Doc Rice

Sweet. I hope previously banned members come back.


----------



## sda0

Dear Amocholes,

I'm sorry for your loss. I know how much the infraction button meant to you, and I hope that you will find the strength to carry on. Know that it's in a better place now, and though you may be apart now, you'll be together again one day in harmony and happiness.

Warmest regards, 
Soda










------------------------------------------

Serious question to Drew: Will permabanned members be allowed to appeal their permabans under this new system, or will they remain banned for good?


----------



## Sunshine009

Infraction system might be just hidden to us.


----------



## Lonely Hobbit

Sunshine009 said:


> Infraction system might be just hidden to us.


If you've received an infraction, you can see it in your User CP.


----------



## UltraShy

Thank you Drew!



> Debate and interest forums will fall under a looser set of guidelines than the support forums (this means you should not enter these forums if you can't handle confrontation)


This has been my position for years. Anybody who enters Society & Culture -- clearly marked as "controversial" -- should hardly be shocked to find controversy. My position has always been those who can't stand the heat should stay out of the kitchen.

Clearly, S&C is not a place where all are going to feel comfortable. I understand this fully; I stay out of places where I know I won't be comfortable. There are plenty of "warm & cuddly" places on SAS for those who can't stand debate.


----------



## shyvr6

That's actually one of the questions I wanted to ask about. So what is going to happen to people who break the rules in the non looser rules forums? Do they get a talking to, a temp ban, just delete the post, etc.?


----------



## leonardess

sounds pretty good so far.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

sda0 said:


> Dear Amocholes,
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. I know how much the infraction button meant to you, and I hope that you will find the strength to carry on. Know that it's in a better place now, and though you may be apart now, you'll be together again one day in harmony and happiness.
> 
> Warmest regards,
> Soda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Serious question to Drew: Will permabanned members be allowed to appeal their permabans under this new system, or will they remain banned for good?


RFOL :haha :haha :haha :haha :haha

Glad to see changes happening btw


----------



## Amocholes

sda0 said:


> Dear Amocholes,
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. I know how much the infraction button meant to you, and I hope that you will find the strength to carry on. Know that it's in a better place now, and though you may be apart now, you'll be together again one day in harmony and happiness.
> 
> Warmest regards,
> Soda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------
> 
> Serious question to Drew: Will permabanned members be allowed to appeal their permabans under this new system, or will they remain banned for good?


Contrary to popular belief, I do not get any kind of a thrill from giving Infractions or bans. It's more a feeling of exasperation that supposed adults do not know how to behave in polite society.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

We know  It's just a joke


----------



## rcapo89

shale said:


> Dang, now my business of illegally changing usernames for $50/head is going to dry up.


:lol :haha



Jaiyyson said:


> Woohoo, letsegooooooo *mario voice*


^:yes

Thank you so much Drew!!! :boogie :yay


----------



## shadowmask

No more infractions!?!? Srsly? *breakdances*


----------



## Atticus

shadowmask said:


> No more infractions!?!? Srsly? *breakdances*


Except for breakdancing 

I think this is a step in the right direction. In the spirit of reconciliation and all that, maybe we could look at some of the recent (or not so recent) bannings and reconsider. If these changes have merit, and I think they do, then people banned under a system that is now thought to have been flawed ought to get another look.


----------



## Drew

See: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f25/announcements.html

A list of changes is at the bottom of the board guidelines.


----------



## leonardess

Amocholes said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I do not get any kind of a thrill from giving Infractions or bans. It's more a feeling of exasperation that supposed adults do not know how to behave in polite society.


I have to admit, I can only imagine the exasperation I'd feel if I had to moderate here (now can I have my headboard? I'm getting a new flat in a few months).


----------



## Amocholes

leonardess said:


> I have to admit, I can only imagine the exasperation I'd feel if I had to moderate here (now can I have my headboard? I'm getting a new flat in a few months).


I told you, I need a ticket to UK, wood and a workshop!


----------



## Amber78

Atticus said:


> If these changes have merit, and I think they do, then people banned under a system that is now thought to have been flawed ought to get another look.


How sad for former users Silent Loner, Nubly, Winkitty, Drealm and others who seemed to be popular members of the "community" yet were banished under the now agreed upon flawed system.


----------



## pita

^
Yes, I miss them all (even Drealm, from time to time).

These are good changes, Drew.


----------



## VagueResemblance

Agreed, I'd like to see the permabanned members allowed a chance to return. Silent Loner, HPN, others. 

Thanks for your attention to this, Drew. We'll see in the coming weeks/months how well it works, I suppose!


----------



## Nae

I echo bringing back many of the banned members, even the controversial ones. What happened to Lyric Suit? I liked reading his conservative comments. Drealm and him would have gotten along I think.


----------



## CarlitoBrigante

This sounds excellent. Very glad to see that the issues have been addressed head-on.


----------



## zookeeper

shadowmask said:


> No more infractions!?!?


----------



## millenniumman75

I can give you one if you want one.


----------



## Belshazzar

millenniumman75 said:


> I can give you one if you want one.


Whoa. Little bit risque for this site, isn't it? :b


----------



## Neptunus

^ I didn't know you had that side to you, MM75! :shock


----------



## leonardess

I am dismayed - nay, shocked! So where's the line start?


----------



## Sunshine009

None of my business: edit


----------



## Neptunus

leonardess said:


> I am dismayed - nay, shocked! So where's the line start?


Well, he is the "millennium man!" :spank :spank :spank :spank :spank :lol


----------



## millenniumman75

Neptunus said:


> Well, he is the "millennium man!" :spank :spank :spank :spank :spank :lol


OMG - PANIC ATTACK! :doh

I meant INFRACTION, not PADDLING. :lol


----------



## Neptunus

^ Yeah, we knew! You're fun to pick on! Hehehehheeeeee! :b


----------



## millenniumman75

:lol


----------



## Neptunus

^ 'Twas the perfect setup!


----------



## Belshazzar

Neptunus said:


> ^ Yeah, we knew! You're fun to pick on! Hehehehheeeeee! :b


Actually, I didn't. Maybe I should go find the gutter my mind fell into. I still wouldn't be against seeing some MM paddlin', though.


----------



## leonardess

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG - PANIC ATTACK! :doh
> 
> I meant INFRACTION, not PADDLING. :lol


yeah....I'm not buyin it!


----------



## AussiePea

Kids :roll


----------



## leonardess

cricket fans :roll


----------



## AussiePea

No YOU'RE A TOWEL!!!


----------



## Neptunus

Belshazzar said:


> Actually, I didn't. Maybe I should go find the gutter my mind fell into. I still wouldn't be against seeing some MM paddlin', though.


Oh, I thought you we're kidding because of the smiley. Oops! :haha

S'alright, I have a gutter mind as well - they're the best kind!


----------



## leonardess

Ospi said:


> No YOU'RE A TOWEL!!!


oh yeah? you're one of those really wide brimmed, round hats the refs wear. Or is it the players.

Kind of cool looking actually. Ok, you're a.....a.... WASHCLOTH!

oh, ok, wait a minute.....I see - I'm not a towel, *YOU'RE A TOWEL*!


----------



## AussiePea

leonardess said:


> oh yeah? you're one of those really wide brimmed, round hats the refs wear. Or is it the players.
> 
> Kind of cool looking actually. Ok, you're a.....a.... WASHCLOTH!
> 
> oh, ok, wait a minute.....I see - I'm not a towel, *YOU'RE A TOWEL*!


no, I am afraid to tell you that you are rather mistaken, you see, with all due respect, my observations of you over the period have let me to various conclusions, one of which clearly states to me that _*YOU'RE A TOWEL*_


----------



## leonardess

I know you are but what am I?


----------



## AussiePea

****, stumped.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

leonardess said:


> I know you are but what am I?


I'm rubber and you're glue, everything you say bounces off me and sticks to you. :b


----------



## leonardess

waaaaah!! *runs home to mother*


----------



## Amocholes

Don't make me come back down there!


----------



## Drew

Ok guys, back to Just for Fun


----------

